# front suspension



## James Brown (Jun 11, 2019)

Not able to remove rear bolt on lower control arm. Front bolt on lower control arm pulls right out. What is holding in rear bolt of lower control arm nut is off.:crying:


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Age/Friction/corrosion/all of the above. Leave the loose bolt in place and Put the nut back on the other and use a BFH to partially drive it out, 
then remove nut and continue with a large drift punch.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

I did mine a few weeks ago and the bolt might bind in the bushing sleeve. A combination of P.B.Blaster and brute force got it free. will replace all bolts. Don't forget the safety glasses!


----------



## James Brown (Jun 11, 2019)

*Front Suspension*

Bigger FN Hammer cured me!! THX. NOW how to choose Tubular Control Arms?:wink3:


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

James,

I considered tubular control arms, but read about some that failed without warning; which scared me silly. Choose your manufacturer very carefully. I sandblasted, repainted and put new bushings in mine. Your car your choice, but the originals lasted this long and never broke. Worth bearing in mind.

NoAngelBuddy


----------

